# Applewood Smoked Cheddar!



## Steve Andrews (Feb 3, 2019)

Some Applewood Smoked Cheddar I did back in November, decided to crack it open today and it was amazing...
Curious, what's the average rest people wait to enjoy their smoked cheese, I have always heard a minimum of 2 weeks as a rule of thumb.
Wondering how long this stuff would last in the fridge un-opened vac sealed, seemed like the longer it sat the better it got.

Cheers,


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 3, 2019)

Sure looks good to me! 

When I went to Hennings <super good cheese maker by me> I actually was talking to the staff and if it is properly vaccum sealed and in a fridge after being smoked, it never goes bad. One of their employees has cheese they cold smoked five years ago she told me. If I remember correctly I have infact seen cheese here that was over a decade old with no going bad. 

I stray even longer then two weeks my self now.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Feb 3, 2019)

I may have to do a few blocks and hide them for next Christmas if that's the case.

Thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks really good, nice color on that. Since I switched over to using dust. I can basically eat it the same day. It's still a tad harsh, but eatable. I normally wait at least a week. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Andrews (Feb 3, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good, nice color on that. Since I switched over to using dust. I can basically eat it the same day. It's still a tad harsh, but eatable. I normally wait at least a week.
> 
> Chris


Any reason you switched to Dust? Just curious...


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd wait at least two weeks.  But yeah, the longer it sits and mellows, the better it is.
I smoked two batches at the start of January, one batch applewood and the other batch with cherry.
My wife and I broke into the applewood smoked cheese after two weeks.  
Last week we finally broke into the cherry smoked batch.
What a treat that was.
Smoked a batch of colby, sharp cheddar, pepper jack, and swiss with applewood on Jan 29th and I'm thinking to let that that mellow for a month or longer.


----------



## Braz (Feb 3, 2019)

I have had vac sealed refrigerated smoked cheese held for a year with no problem. I'm sure it could have been good for much longer if I hadn't eaten it.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 3, 2019)

Like Chris I switched to dust also.  I can only speak for myself, I switched because pellet dust creates a lighter smoke.  I smoke for 4 hours, using a pellet tube.  Also, I use an old meat grinder to “finely grind/ make dust from apple pellets.  This is just me and my family’s preference.  I can definitely tell a deference between pellets and dust.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Feb 3, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Like Chris I switched to dust also.  I can only speak for myself, I switched because pellet dust creates a lighter smoke.  I smoke for 4 hours, using a pellet tube.  Also, I use an old meat grinder to “finely grind/ make dust from apple pellets.  This is just me and my family’s preference.  I can definitely tell a deference between pellets and dust.
> Hope this helps.



I may try dust next time, thanks!


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 4, 2019)

Justin has you covered. Dust burns much cleaner/lighter then pellets. I only smoke for 2 to 3 hours. When smoking cheese for the wife and I. We like a liter smoke profile.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2019)

I only do cheese one time per year & make enough to last the whole year.
Never had any go bad as long as they were vac packed & in the fridge.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 6, 2019)

I usually wait about a month.  However the last time I did smoked cheese was last April.  Opened up the last sharp cheddar and a swiss about a month ago and it was great.  Still have two 8oz hickory smoked pepper jack that I have yet to open.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 6, 2019)

Steve Andrews said:


> Some Applewood Smoked Cheddar I did back in November, decided to crack it open today and it was amazing...
> Curious, what's the average rest people wait to enjoy their smoked cheese, I have always heard a minimum of 2 weeks as a rule of thumb.
> Wondering how long this stuff would last in the fridge un-opened vac sealed, seemed like the longer it sat the better it got.
> 
> ...


Looks tasty!


----------

